
Man arrested for driving 208 miles per hour on Oklahoma turnpike - Overtonwindow
http://kfor.com/2016/11/15/man-arrested-for-driving-208-miles-per-hour-on-oklahoma-turnpike/
======
HockeyPlayer
Top speed of the 2015 Mustang GT is 164 mph. 200+ would require pretty serious
modifications.

~~~
qbrass
[http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-
cars/videos/a25836/hennessey...](http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-
cars/videos/a25836/hennessey-mustang-breaks-200-mph/)

The modifications were basically throw boost and fuel at it until it makes 775
hp.

------
DrScump
(Refer to mugshot): _Canadian_ County?

------
Overtonwindow
I posted this to ask the community: Is this even possible?! 208mph? Wouldn't
the tires melt by this point?

~~~
nibs
Yes. And yes but not instantly. More like over the course of an hour or two.
It would not be possible to get to that speed without performance tires in the
first place, so the assumption would be that it would work for a time. Good
luck parallel parking or driving over bumps though.

